
“It’s so incredible to finally be understood.” - leksak
https://www.16personalities.com
======
ColinWright
I personally didn't find that interesting, engaging, or insightful, but I
would be interested to hear the views of others. If you took it, did you find
the results useful? Accurate? Insightful? Thought provoking?

Personally, honestly, I found this[0] _far_ more useful, and in my experience
it's been worryingly accurate given that it's obviously a parody:

[0]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/LipsonShiu.html](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/LipsonShiu.html)

~~~
T-A
It's just another Myers-Briggs test, and a pretty short one at that. FWIW, the
result I got (INTP) did not match what I usually get when I waste time on
these things (INTJ).

The Lipson-Shiu one on the other hand quite correctly identified me as "ICUE
(Mad Scientist/Hacker)". :D

